# OMG DWH on Apple Event



## Jett Hitt (Apr 20, 2021)

Sneak peak at an upcoming feature by DWH today. Looks to be a transcription feature that notates as you play at the piano. Mind blowing!!!!


----------



## Markrs (Apr 20, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> Sneak peak at an upcoming feature by DWH today. Looks to be a transcription feature that notates as you play at the piano. Mind blowing!!!!


Just watched that as well, very exciting


----------



## jneebz (Apr 20, 2021)

Huh?


----------



## Toecutter (Apr 20, 2021)

Does anyone have a link?
nvm found it XD 55:11


----------



## emasters (Apr 20, 2021)

Spotted this, as well -- had to go back and view it again to confirm. Looks like it's transcribing while playing. Interesting to see how and when this get's added to Staffpad (hopefully not M1 chip dependent). Would be great to support MIDI input, as well as, the pencil.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 20, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Does anyone have a link?
> nvm found it XD 55:11



Are you sure about the timestamp? 55:11 is about recycling an iPad... and I am not going to watch an one hour apple show


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 20, 2021)

Montisquirrel said:


> Are you sure about the timestamp? 55:11 is about recycling an iPad... and I am not going to watch an one hour apple show


It isn't the right timestamp. It's at 52:35.


----------



## DCPImages (Apr 20, 2021)

I really like StaffPad, but the biggest bottleneck for StaffPad has always been the need to enter notes using pen entry. I just couldn’t get it to work consistently for my writing style and I am sure I am not alone. The good news is that it looks like we will soon have alternative way(s) to enter notes, which could be a game changer! The video seems to show note entry by sound recognition, but that might not be useful for midi keyboards that do not have their own inherent sounds.
C


----------



## Jett Hitt (Apr 20, 2021)

DCPImages said:


> I really like StaffPad, but the biggest bottleneck for StaffPad has always been the need to enter notes using pen entry. I just couldn’t get it to work consistently for my writing style and I am sure I am not alone. The good news is that it looks like we will soon have alternative way(s) to enter notes, which could be a game changer! The video seems to show note entry by sound recognition, but that might not be useful for midi keyboards that do not have their own inherent sounds.
> C


There is no doubt that DWH is pretty hung up on the pencil idea, and I do hope that this means we are starting to see this rigidity relax. The pencil works well for me until the music starts getting complicated, especially rhythm. When I have a series of complex passages, I just stop, enter the music into Finale, and then import the XML. It's kind of ridiculous that I have to do that, but so far, every form of note entry outside of the pencil has been rigidly eschewed.


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 20, 2021)

2TB 12.9" M1 iPad Pro with Cellular, Apple Pencil, AppleCare and 8.6% AZ State Sales Tax:

*$2,907.22*

But think how good StaffPad will run! Or just play your parents' spinet and the iPad fills in music as you play while it monitors your daughter's serve speed in tennis. Hot doggity! 

OK, the M1-based iPad Pro is off the chart and I admit I'm coveting... but even the 512GB wireless-only that I'd be interested in is $1399 which means $1800+ if you bundle Pencil and warranty. Yikes. I make a decent buck and have never posted rants about pricing and have purchased more libraries than needed, but... yikes. Time to better appreciate my 2018 3rd-Gen 12.9, lol!


----------



## Jett Hitt (Apr 20, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> 2TB 12.9" M1 iPad Pro with Cellular, Apple Pencil, AppleCare and 8.6% AZ State Sales Tax:
> 
> *$2,907.22*
> 
> ...


There's no escaping the pencil, but you can drop that storage to 256 GB or even 128 GB and be just fine. With all libraries installed, Staffpad takes up less than 30 GB. Not sure about AZ, but in MO we can order from BHPhoto and circumvent the sales tax. It might be a little longer before they have the product to ship, but for 8.6%, I'd wait.


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 21, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> There's no escaping the pencil, but you can drop that storage to 256 GB or even 128 GB and be just fine. With all libraries installed, Staffpad takes up less than 30 GB. Not sure about AZ, but in MO we can order from BHPhoto and circumvent the sales tax. It might be a little longer before they have the product to ship, but for 8.6%, I'd wait.


I used to get everything tax-free from B+H going back to 2005, then in 2018 AZ became one of the states to get hit for tax from EVERYWHERE. Even eBay. 

My last non-tax purchase was my Babyface Pro from Adorama in 2019, for some reason we weren't on their list yet. Nice way to go out I suppose!


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 21, 2021)

Way. To. Expensive. My 3D render PC with 128GB of ram and a super Fast Geforce card was just arround 2600€. I mean... add a cheap graphics tablet and you can do way more?

Recycled Aluminum my ass. Every report I ever read states they use the same child labor as every one else. + that covid conformed ending has me cringing. I work at a "mid sized company". Imho that is just not possible. It is just all so artificial. You can tell a marketing person scripted this.
Please, do not belive anything this video makes you want to spend your money on.


----------



## typewriter (Apr 21, 2021)

I bought my full maxed out 12 inch iPad pro last year and while I love the incredible speed and the the beautiful display it has some major design problem I missed before buying it - you can't really hold this thing with one hand because it's not really lightweight and you have always a thumb on the display because the screen goes nearly to the edges. Additionally the surface of the enclosure is so smooth that the iPad slides all over the place. To use it you need some kind of stand - and well than you have basically a laptop...


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 21, 2021)

typewriter said:


> I bought my full maxed out 12 inch iPad pro last year and while I love the incredible speed and the the beautiful display it has some major design problem I missed before buying it - you can't really hold this thing with one hand because it's not really lightweight and you have always a thumb on the display because the screen goes nearly to the edges. Additionally the surface of the enclosure is so smooth that the iPad slides all over the place. To use it you need some kind of stand - and well than you have basically a laptop...


The 11” is preferable IMO unless you are at your desk a lot.


----------



## rnb_2 (Apr 21, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> I used to get everything tax-free from B+H going back to 2005, then in 2018 AZ became one of the states to get hit for tax from EVERYWHERE. Even eBay.
> 
> My last non-tax purchase was my Babyface Pro from Adorama in 2019, for some reason we weren't on their list yet. Nice way to go out I suppose!


Apply for B&H's PayBoo card - you pay the sales tax, but they immediately refund you an equal amount on whatever you purchase (so you buy a $100 item + $8.60 in tax, but then they knock $8.60 off of the $100 item). You don't want to pay over time on that card - the interest rate is high - but if you can pay it off each month, it works out well.


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 21, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> Apply for B&H's PayBoo card - you pay the sales tax, but they immediately refund you an equal amount on whatever you purchase (so you buy a $100 item + $8.60 in tax, but then they knock $8.60 off of the $100 item). You don't want to pay over time on that card - the interest rate is high - but if you can pay it off each month, it works out well.


I saw that, I think I will. I was holding off on applying for anything until our Refi got done (to not hit my credit score) but that got finished a few weeks ago. 👍


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 23, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> Apply for B&H's PayBoo card -


done!


----------

